# Novice considering a lathe...



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it possible that I would be making a horrible mistake buying a HF lathe (the 12x33 with reversible head)...? http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html

I am a complete novice...never owned a lathe...have worked with metal lathe and I know high quality means high bucks means high capabilities. I also know it may be easy to outgrow certain tools but am thinking not likely to outgrow turning too quickly as I also don't have enough time to spend turning with all my other interests...

The HF unit seems to have enough features to keep me going for a while...I've read posts where much more experienced woodworkers have used this for many years before they went bigger...

Not sure when I would get to the point of exceeding a much smaller investment than what other lathes are going for with what appears to be same features...

Did I just talk myself into buying the HF...?

Anybody out there have one (or had one) that could share their thoughts...?

Thanks in advance...Nick


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

How about this one? Same money, much better warranty and support(You can actually get parts if needed)!

G8688 7" x 12" Mini Metal Lathe

I assume, since you didn't specify, that you were looking at the 7x12!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> How about this one? Same money, much better warranty and support(You can actually get parts if needed)!
> 
> G8688 7" x 12" Mini Metal Lathe
> 
> I assume, since you didn't specify, that you were looking at the 7x12!


Sorry...I am actually looking for wood lathe...and to be able to do small stuff (bowls, pens, etc...) and longer stuff like newels, table legs, balusters...

I guess I wasn't clear...so something that will handle the longer pieces...

I did mention the metal lathe but only to describe some experiences with lathe...sorry...

Thanks, 

Nick


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Nickp said:


> Sorry...I am actually looking for wood lathe...and to be able to do small stuff (bowls, pens, etc...) and longer stuff like newels, table legs, balusters...
> 
> I guess I wasn't clear...so something that will handle the longer pieces...
> 
> ...


Nick, I am sorry.. not sure how I got the idea you were looking for a metal lathe. I agree, for the money, the one you are looking at is hard to beat! Don't own one, but I have had good use from the HF machines that I have. It looks like it should serve you well, except maybe for really large bowls!


----------



## Maurice Adams (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Nick:
There is one problem with that lathe (I have one) and that is the position of the motor.
It protrudes forward and prevents you from making anything bigger than a 6 inch bowl.
It happens when you want to turn it around and finish the bottom. Even though you can rotate the headstock, the motor turns with it. otherwise it is a good lathe.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Maurice Adams said:


> Hi Nick:
> There is one problem with that lathe (I have one) and that is the position of the motor.
> It protrudes forward and prevents you from making anything bigger than a 6 inch bowl.
> It happens when you want to turn it around and finish the bottom. Even though you can rotate the headstock, the motor turns with it. otherwise it is a good lathe.


Would i avoid that if i finished the bottom before turning the inside...? With the head still reversed or to the side...?


----------



## Maurice Adams (Jun 7, 2009)

No because you use the bottom foot to hold the piece in the chuck to hollow the bowl


----------



## Maurice Adams (Jun 7, 2009)

This one is much better because the motor is not in the way.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Maurice Adams said:


> No because you use the bottom foot to hold the piece in the chuck to hollow the bowl


...got it...thanks


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Maurice Adams said:


> This one is much better because the motor is not in the way.


...which one...? Was there supposed to be a link...?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Nick IMHO I would stay away from the HF lathes. I would look at the Jet 1014 VS, Jet 1220 VS or the new Jet 1221 VS with reverse. They just came out with the Jet 1221 VS with reverse for sanding. I am thinking seriously about selling my Jet 1220 for one. The Delta 46-460 is a great little lathe but sounds like the company that bought delta out is going to discontinue it. Another decent lathe is this one. Turncrafter Commander 12" Variable Speed Midi Lathe at Penn State Industries

Any of the above will serve you well. The Jet lathes have a 5 yr warranty. I have the Jet 1220 VS that is just about 5 yrs old. Had one problem with the tailstock. 2 days later had the parts. I have a bed extension on it so I can turn ballisters up to 47" long. I turn bowls up to 11 1/2" easily.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Hf 34706*

nickp, I'm picking up a HF 34706 today and will let you know how it goes. I've read bad things about this lathe, (but mostly about HF lathes in general) and also good things. One guy did a write up and had modified the motor mount and built a large, heavy base out of wood and that article is what made up my mind to give it a try. I have no experience with wood lathes, only some with metal but feel this is a suitable entry level lathe. Dave


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't buy it!!!! I have one going to the scrap heap. It has a Reeves drive which is a moveable pulley system that changes the speed. Mine stuck and would not budge. My turning club advised against getting another lathe with the Reeves drive. I ordered a Rikon that was on sale at a major WW retailer.
The HF has a 90 day warranty plus you have to buy additional warranty time. My Rikon has a 5 year warranty.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I didn't want to say anything John but my brother had one that lasted 11 months. The pulley stuck and it broke trying to remove it. They wouldn't warranty it. He bought a Nova 16-44 (not the DVR XP). He said he couldn't be happier.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

> They wouldn't warranty it.


90 day warranty unless you buy additonal warranty time. Did this for a HF bandsaw.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I would look for a used lathe on Craigs list. The HF lathe like all of there power tools is junk. The same goes for their so called HSS chisels. Penn State has a decent starter set that you can get on Amazon with free shipping. You will find that the lathe is only the start of your expenses. When you get a chuck be sure to get something good or you will regret it.


----------

